# Egyptian seeds



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

European health officials have cautiously identified contaminated fenugreek seeds from Egypt as a probable common link between the devastating E. coli outbreak in Germany and a smaller outbreak in France, saying that there was still much uncertainty about “whether this is truly the common cause of all the infections 

Read more here

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/30/world/middleeast/30ecoli.html?_r=1&smid=tw-nytimesglobal&seid=auto


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a quote from the report:


> The tracing back is progressing and has thus far shown that fenugreek seeds imported from Egypt either in 2009 and/or
> 2010 are implicated in both outbreaks. There is still much uncertainty about whether this is truly the common cause of
> all the infections as there are currently no positive bacteriological results. In particular, the 2009 lot appears to be
> implicated in the outbreak in France and the 2010 has been considered to be implicated in the German outbreak.
> ...


http://ecdc.europa.eu/en/publications/Publications/2011June29_RA_JOINT_EFSA_STEC_France.pdf


----------



## MSG (Mar 14, 2009)

Considering the fact that they misidentified the source of infection a few times earlier I wouldn't hold my breathe on this.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MSG said:


> Considering the fact that they misidentified the source of infection a few times earlier I wouldn't hold my breathe on this.


yes, but somehow it wouldn't surprised me. Just about a couple of days ago we were discussing their farming methods...
2+2=4


----------

